# Soc Sec Admin call



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2020)

Finally got one of these...they are so professional...I couldn't stop laughing. Called them back to see how long I could play. I couldn't keep a straight face

Yes, this is a scam..SSA will never call you


----------



## Guldal (Jan 15, 2020)

In Denmark we get a lot of scam calls, some of them from India with people, who in heavily accented english try to persuade you, that they call from Windows and are very concerned about your pc's condition...and many others too.

On danish national TV they once showed a quite elderly, sweet looking lady, who turned on the loudspeaker on her phone, and while knitting or doing other practical chores, had a competition going with herself on, how long time she could keep the conversation on with the scam-callers. She dutifully kept a list of her personal records! I can't remember the exact length of her longest phonecalls, but I can remember, I was both surprised and starkly impressed of how long time she succesfully could scam the scammers!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2020)

This a cop handling one of these calls
https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/crime/article234473822.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2020)

https://blog.ssa.gov/inspector-general-warns-public-about-new-twist-to-social-security-phone-scams/


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2020)

Fortunately, we have caller ID and a contact list.
If caller ID doesn't recognize the number, it cuts
the call off. This feature is worth the extra $$$.


----------

